# Viper 5901 Autostart triggers alarm



## luck123 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi. New to this site.

I had a Viper 5901 installed by authorized dealer in my 2009 Toyota Highlander. Brought it back 2nd time to fix the following issue:

Car has been sitting a while, armed and locked. Press the autostart, and the car turns on (ie. dash lights), but just before the engine cranks, the alarm goes off, and the car does not start. Then I get message on the screen of remote "rear door open".

Anyway, I picked it up to day and dealer thought it was fixed. Claimed they tried it 30 times with no issue. Well, when they try it upon my arrival, yep, you guessed it...alarm goes off, no auto start. They said that they thought it might be the light in the hatch area coming on when the system is bypassing the OEM alarm, so they tapped the wire into the door trigger. I don't fully understand the details, but it was something along these lines.

At this point, they are thinking it might be the brain and are going to try to get a new one. But I have my doubts that it is the brain.

In the meantime, to avoid the alarm going off when auto start, they are telling me to unlock the car 1st, autostart, then lock again.

Funny thing is, I got home, turned off the car, armed it, waited 15 seconds, autostart....and voila! It starts no problem. It seems to be an issue when the car sits idle for a while.

Anyone have any ideas what the problem could be here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

memory wire to the passlock


----------



## luck123 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks lcurle.

Sorry, given I am really ignorant when it comes to these things, appreciate if you explain clarify:

1. memory wire from Viper brain? Which colour?

2. What is passlock? Would you be referring to the i-datalink bypass module? If so, would you know which wire the memory wire needs to be connected to?

I really want to get this resolved, even if it means I might tick the dealer off slightly by suggesting a solution.

Thx.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

So what if you piss him off he should know how to do the work in the first place right? You paid good money for a working system, if they can not give it to you then insist on your money back! If any one should get pissed it is you!
We used to use a relay to fool the alarm into to thinking the auto wasn't running even though it was, we hooked it into the alarms ignition wire so when the auto is remote started the alarm does not "see" the ignition having power even though it does. In other words they have to fool it.......... This is done by using a grounded output from the remote stater to the relay, when the relay sees the ground it throws an open connection in the relay stopping it from seeing the powered up auto. 

This is one of the most of basic things I learned when doing installs, the fact they did not do it or even know how really is not a good sign. Always when you are checking to see if it works correctly, you have to wait at least 60 seconds after the alarm is armed to test it(if not longer). As the alarm needs to see the things going on in the electrical system and then set them to memory, once this is done then you can test the remote starter. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## luck123 (Sep 4, 2009)

I hear you, but I also don't want them somehow sabotaging my car or god knows what if I piss them off. So I want to tread carefully.

Thanks for the advice. I will go to them with that and see what they have to say. Will post back.

Cheers.


----------

